
Facebook's Discover Production Engineering Program - mindweather
https://www.facebook.com/careers/life/introducing-facebooks-discover-production-engineering-program
======
mindweather
Happy to share the Discover Production Engineering program—a 12-month
opportunity designed to support folks interested in both software and systems
engineering. If you (or someone you know) are looking for an exciting new
opportunity, please apply.

~~~
aishpant
Is this program also applicable for people living outside the US?

